# dBase IV application on MAC OSX 10.5



## Silversam (Apr 9, 2009)

I have several old dbase IV applications that I still use. I have mostly transitioned from a PC (Win XP) to the Mac (OSX 10.5).

Is there a Mac application that will read dbase programs INCLUDING Memo fields? I've heard that filemaker pro will read the dbfs but am unable to get confirmation on the Memo fields.

I've also heard that there is a shareware application called Dosbox that will run Dos applications including complied dBase program files on the Mac but I really can't get much info about it.

My alternative is to keep the PCs running to use dBase and some Visio applications that I have - I would prefer to move everything to the Mac if I could.

TIA

Sam


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 9, 2009)

Silversam said:


> I have several old dbase IV applications that I still use. I have mostly transitioned from a PC (Win XP) to the Mac (OSX 10.5).
> 
> Is there a Mac application that will read dbase programs INCLUDING Memo fields? I've heard that filemaker pro will read the dbfs but am unable to get confirmation on the Memo fields.
> 
> ...


Wow! Someone who still uses CP/M era applications! At any rate, you have a couple of options. *MacLinkPlus Deluxe 16* is the pre-eminent file conversion utility. It supports the conversion of many file formats into many other file formats. Among its supported formats are *dBase II*, *dBase III*, *dBase IV*, and *FoxBASE/FoxPro*. Earlier versions of this utility were explicitly endorsed by Apple Computer and Corel WordPerfect and bundled with their software. Recommended.

A second option is *StelsDBF*, a DBF JDBC type 4 driver that allows ... SQL queries and other JDBC operations on DBF files (*dBase III*/ *IV*/ *V*, *xBase*, *FoxPro*, *FoxBase*, *Clipper*). The driver is completely platform-independent and does not require installing additional client or server software to provide access to DBF files. If I understand it, then *StelsDBF* gives you to access *dBase IV* files without conversion.


----------



## Silversam (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'll look into both of them.

Sam


----------



## matchstickman21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Sam,

I've got to make the same conversion as you myself shortly, and I am really interested to learn how you got on, and what you would recommend.  

Best wishes
Henryk


----------



## Silversam (Oct 1, 2009)

Henryk -

The short answer is  - that I didn't get anywhere. I tried sample versions of Bento and Filemaker but I had problems converting the Memo fields that are an integral part of the applications. 

I tried to get information from Maclinkplus and Stelsdbf but neither could tell me whether or not they would handle memo fields.

In the end I gave up. I run the couple of apps on a Windows machine (that also runs some other legacy software) and I will probably eventually start running windows on the Mac and not make myself crazy over it. I found that there are some pretty good Mac applications that emulate the things I was doing on Windows. The stuff I use everyday I've migrated to the Mac. The stuff I don't use all the time I've left on the Windows machine with dBase.

If YOU find anything out, please let me know, but I basically gave up. Some things are just not meant to be.

Sam


----------



## matchstickman21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your honest reply.  If I get any progress worth reporting I'll certainly let you. 

Best wishes

Henryk


----------



## Silversam (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, much appreciated.

Sam


----------



## matchstickman21 (Oct 1, 2009)

It's the least I could do.  I guess that the need to move from windows dbf to os x cannot be uncommon.  There must be quite a few legacy systems of this type still creaking along.  Keep you posted. 

Henryk


----------



## nnigam (Mar 5, 2013)

I too am in the same boat. As I wrote my custom application in foxpro 2.6 as well as a program called visual objects that came out around that time, I do not mind re-writing in another application. However, I am unable to find a database application with a small footprint that can work on my mac and windows without taking over the whole system, and provides a programming language that does not take specialized courses to learn. If you know os something, please let me know. Something simple that would allow me to link tables together and create a gui data entry/search screen would be great.


----------

